# Problemas con Volumen digital ds1669



## zidaemon (Mar 10, 2007)

Que tal buen dia. Yo utilizo un Amplificador con sensibilidad de casi 1 Vpp, le quize conectar el clasico ds1669, pero tiene una cosa que no me gusta nada: En el primer "paso" del volumen donde teoricamente tendria que ser " volumen cero ", se escucha un sonido de muy alta frecuencia, pero de baja amplitud. Algo parecido a cuando no se acoplan apropiadamente las tierras entre amplificador y fuente de señal. 

Cualquier comentario, por favor haganme saber y de antemano, gracias.

Zidaemon Hurive Uribe Radik


----------



## downcount (Abr 10, 2007)

Prueba haciendo una masa independiete del ci de volumen, puede se que la masa digital te cuele ruidos, ya que los circuitos digitales son muy ruidosos y prodicen inerferencias.


----------

